# Fly rod repair



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Purchased a White River fly rod from Bass Pro. After the warranty expired, I broke what I will call the "tip section" of the rod. One of the employees at Bass Pro gave me the phone number for their repair shop in Ohio. The folks at the repair shop told me all they could do would be to simply put an eye on at the point where the rod broke. However, the break in the rod is in the middle of the "tip section." I don't want to put on eye on at that point b/c I assume I'll loose alot of "sensitivity." The folks at the repair were not aware of anyone who did fly rod repair. Any thoughts? Does anyone know who might be able to repair this rod? Thanks & tight lines.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Your only hope would be to find someone else who has broken a different section of the rod, and buy the tip from them. One of the bad points of composite rods is that if a section breaks it must be completely replaced and not repaired as you can with a bamboo rod. I always thought that Bass Pro had a pretty good warranty replacement, but evidently not. Good luck in your search, but I think you need to start looking for a new rod.

D


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Ive seen sleeves used on that section but will change the feel enough to cause new words to come out of your face,and for the amount of cash your going to spend having it fixed you can part it out on flea bay or craigs list and work towards a better graphite rod.
Moving into a better rod is sometimes the best decision.
And look at the rods with better warranties it can be a big relief.
I fished with a guy out of a boat that was all over the place trying to flap his line out there, I bought a rod with 25 year warranty I expected the rod to get broken, fishing with the wild the man and it happened .Got reimbursed got into an even better rig.
Cheers!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

The only other option I would recommend is to contact their repair shop again and see if they will send you just the tip section. Might cost you shipping or a small price but if you are in love with the rod, that is what I would do. 

They may only send you the blank tip portion however it would be pretty easy to find someone to tie just that section and match the wraps to your older section. You can even use the same guides and tip top that came off the broken rod portion you are replacing.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Try contacting someone from corporate customer service or a regional manager. I'm sure you would get better results, most companies will stand behind their products and your rod should be replaced not repaired .On a side note this would be a good time to upgrade and keep the White River for a back up or a loaner.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Try to figure out what company actually made the rod. I think Loomis used to make rods for bass pro, but not sure now (it may even say on the blank). Once you figure out what company made the rod/blank call THEM and see if they still make the section you need. Prop be able to pick a section up farely cheap, if they are still made.

J-


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

The big issue is finding a matching tip section, you need to match that otherwise it's a lost cause. A lot of cabelas and bass pro rods are made in a certain run, when they are out, they are out, they are made on existing mandrel but the mat and epoxy will be a special blend for the company. They don't usually replace a section, they replace the whole rod with a comparable equivalent. In the case of their cheaper lines they only will have a year warranty or so, same as most companies. That's why some rods cost 600 bucks, they will replace your rod for a lifetime with comparable equipment. Sucks initially but works out in the long run.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Probly out of luck with the white river. Its not gonna be worth the time or trouble to try to get it fixed. What weight rod is it?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Time to upgrade

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

